
Clojure decreases its search volume to Scheme and Racket levels - nudpiedo
https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=now%207-d&geo=US&q=%2Fm%2F03yb8hb,%2Fm%2F0974fb,%2Fm%2F06zrb
======
polityagent
a look at the related queries will show just how bad Google is at classifying
searches for racket and scheme the languages as opposed to the words.

